# Rifle steelies



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys! Heading north for the weekend to do a few float trips on the rifle. Just wondering what type of water you are finding fish in with all of this warm weather? Are they still holed up or on gravel spawning already? I was thinking most of the biters would come out of the fast deep runs that I could find. Just looking for a little information on where the fish are hiding...not looking for specific spots. PM would be great! Thank you for your time and information!!!


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

No fish in the river DP, better just stay in sparty town. I'll be in the area this weekend, if the rain holds off and you need a float friend give me a call. -Jrod out.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Went 2 for 2 this evening. Didn't see many signs of them being around but obviously there are a few to be had.


----------



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Fish_4_Trout: did you fish up high or lower? I imagine higher...how were the water conditions? Thanks!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Upper section. Water was clear and a little high and fast but very wadable.


----------



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Fished upper section with a couple of buddies last Saturady. O-3 on steelies and caught about 8-10 browns 10-12".


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Im headed up friday do you guys think their still coming in?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

No the run is over. I heard it's better on the Au Sable. With a couple of guides hitting the river with their clients and all the float fishermen the steelies get hit hard. Remember when only few fished the Rifle.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It used to be you could wade a mile or two and not see a soul. Catching 5 nice sized trout was usually only a couple of hours of fishing on that river too. I did not have it perfected and my equipment was far from orvis quality but I caught fish on almost every trip.


----------



## Michiganbirdman (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah well the AuSable the last couple of years hasn't been real good and the die hards were still there everyweekend. Fishing improves a little and there are guys in every hole. 

The number of poeple this year has been bad.


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder if the internet has anything to do with it...:lol:


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Something has attracted more people for sure. It is more pressured now than I have seen it in the 15 years I have lived here.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

That is half of the reason that I moved up to the UP to get away from the elbow to elbow stuff. You still will run into some fishermen here and there. It is kind of different as you can fish for hours and not see anybody then a bunch of guys come through and you have the place to yourself again. In the late fall and winter you pretty much have the rivers to yourself. When the salmon run look out the people who are dangerous with a fishing pole come out of the woodwork. The rifle and ausable can be thick with guys or it can be barren. I have learned to fish the crowded spots on real crappy days or very early in the am and I avoid the crowds. If you know what to do you can catch nice fish on the rifle during the middle of the day when the river is a madhouse with canoes.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Au Sable crowds are a combination of things. Much better fishing, the site here and high gas prices. That's why I'm not fishing it this spring; I'll stick with October through February on that river.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Sage XP said:


> Something has attracted more people for sure. It is more pressured now than I have seen it in the 15 years I have lived here.


You are so right on!! Its a mad house this year!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## dangled (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought i was on the ausable. Lastweek every corner had a new group of guys. It was pretty cool.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's see 1k hits on this post. I don't understand why it is so busy either. Personally I think the rifle should be an unmentionable river. I used to live by the river and know it very well. The first 5 miles from RRRA there are only about 15 sections of spawning gravel most only can support a few fish. A lot of stale water, so it doesn't take that many angler's to take up the spots that hold fish. This is why some people can post good #'s and others get blanked. I know it is a put and take fishery but just not large enough to support the amount of traffic this site can produce. Nothing against MS I have made a lot of friends here and got a ton of good information. I only fish the river now once every year but have a lot of respect for the water. Been meaning to post my opinion for awhile now, thanks for letting me get it out.
Casey

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be hitting this area (south in the legal area) To see if anything is happening around Wednesday and will return Sunday with a report, Might not even take a rod with me just need to get out of Livonia and Start prepping my deer plots.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Didn't the michigan out of doors crew take a trip down the ausable this fall or did i get my rivers mixed up. Lessons to be learned these days. If you are catching fish keep your mouth shut or expect company.


----------

